# Shrimp asexual reproduction



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

Just curious to see how many here have their shrimp asexually reproduce in their reef tank?


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a lone peppermint shrimp in my 3 gal pico, for about 1 year now. It started out at around 1.5 cm or so (the smallest one that SUM has). Two weeks ago I noticed that it was hiding, ignoring food, etc., then I saw little red shrimps swimming nearby. It seems that it was guarding the hole. The baby shrimps are too small to capture on a camera, until today when I accidentally capture one with a turkey baster when I was cleaning the tank.

The pic of the mommy shrimp is below, with some eggs still visible. The second pic is the pic of the baby shrimp, with the two eyes clearly visible. You can see the size of the shrimp, just slightly wider than the width of a pen marks on the background. The baby is now safely back in the tank.



















http://www.wetwebmedia.com/shrimpreprofaqs.htm


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

well that sure is neat!


Brings a whole new meaning to the phrase "Go F**K Yourself"


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you sure that isn't just a small type of mysid shrimp?


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

It is still somewhat difficult to tell if it is exactly a peppermint shrimp baby. Will have to wait until the babies grow a bit more. The adult peppermint was berried prior to this.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I've seen them become berried on their own too, but likely the eggs aren't fertilized. If it is a peppermint baby, very cool! Keep an eye on him


----------

